# Verknüpfung erstellen



## Blumenmensch (13. Januar 2007)

Hi..
Ich habe mir für Linux den Firefox 2 heruntergeladen. In dem Archiv befindet sich eine Datei namens "firefox", die den Browser startet. Ich möchte jetzt aber nicht jedes mal in die Konsole wechseln und den Browser von da aus starten also habe ich mir eine Verknüpfung zu dem Startscript auf dem Desktop erstellt. Wenn ich diese anklicke, kommt jedes mal ein Fenster in dem ich gefragt werde, ob ich das Script ausführen will, oder ansehen oder im Terminal ausführen. Kann man nicht einfach eine Verknüpfung anlegen, die den Browser ohne diese Abfrage startet? Und wie kann ich der Verknüpfung ein anderes Icon zuweisen?

Mein System: SuSE Linux 10.1 mit Gnome (interessiert mich aber genauso für KDE)


----------

